# want to join a west georgia club



## WSM (Dec 23, 2008)

S. fulton, douglas, or carroll counties. WAIT!!! Before the deer hunters move on, here me out. I would like to join a club to run my beagles on during the spring and summer. Deer hunters would not even see me during deer season. I'm open to any offers. Thanks!


----------



## ch035 (Dec 23, 2008)

good luck, id like a club around here 2, lets get people together and make one!


----------



## THETRUTH (Dec 23, 2008)

let me know if you find one


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 28, 2008)

THETRUTH said:


> let me know if you find one



Ditto


----------



## JD HUNTER (Dec 28, 2008)

*good luck*

Yea good luck, for some reason deer hunters (which i am) think that hound hunting messes up there deer population I guess? I'm a coon hunter and the people I ask say no, looks  like they  would like to keep  coons off there feeders  and turkey eggs . Deer are not that afraid of dogs as they are of humans and not afraid of your beagles. Just had to vent .  Good Hunting   Slade.


----------



## southernmason (Dec 28, 2008)

I would like to get some people together and start a beagle club I have access to a couple of land lots to hunt


----------



## WSM (Jan 5, 2009)

btt


----------



## Jranger (Jan 5, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken there is a small beagle club here in Paulding county on Mt. Tabor road. I don't know how you would contact them, but I can see the dog boxes from the road everyday when I drive by. I'll try to get a name off there if I remember.


----------



## WSM (Jan 5, 2009)

ch035 said:


> good luck, id like a club around here 2, lets get people together and make one!



If we could get enough people together we could. I could probably find some bird hunters too that would be interested. There are alot more deer hunters than there are of us. We just have to have enough interest and find some property.


----------



## WSM (Jan 7, 2009)

Btt


----------



## Corey (Jan 15, 2009)

Let me know if anything comes up, I will get in with you all.


----------



## WSM (Jan 15, 2009)

Corey said:


> Let me know if anything comes up, I will get in with you all.



No bites yet.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 15, 2009)

Lands easy to find. It's just having enough people willing to commit to it and pay.


----------



## .303Hunter (Jan 16, 2009)

WSM said:


> No bites yet.


There rabbit dogs right?? We have 100 acres of property off 166 on the river mainly fields infested with rabbits. Sure could go for some rabbit stew. Pm me...


----------



## preston (Jan 16, 2009)

*land lease*

i would be interested in joining for bird hunting


----------



## sidekicks409 (Jan 18, 2009)

im game less find some


----------

